# Premature Mini Lop death



## rabbitboy (Oct 16, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find our little pride and Joy (Mouse) the dwarf lop, limp and lifeless, we have had her 2-3 weeks she was 11 weeks old.
Mouse happily lived in the house with us and strangely at 3 am I woke up and went to see if she was ok or hungry!
Mouse was still warm so I tried giving her mouth to mouth, unfortunatly this didn't work, our little rabbit had gone.

The night before mouse seemed fine apart from suffering from some runny stools, this was obviously more of an issue than we had first thought.

My girlfriend is so upset and can't stop crying, we are missing her already


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Where did you get your rabbit from?
Sometimes rabbits are bred badly and are sickly when they are sold from petshops and pass away within weeks, it's very sad.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh no ,how sad im so sorry for both of your loss


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

Was she vaccinated?
When you say runny stools, do you mean diarrhea or just excess squidgy poop?


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

aww im sorry


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That is so sad. 

Sometimes baby buns aren't weaned properly, and are taken away from Mum too soon. They are then very vulnerable. 

A vitamin E deficiency might have caused collapse, but not necessarily such a sudden death.

It's very difficult to know what happened here.

Should you decide to get more buns, do disinfectant the cage and don't buy from the same place.

You said you checked on her in the night - I wonder if instinctively you somehow knew that she was poorly? That does happen.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

That's horrible, I'm so sorry. 

I'm not sure if I'm right here, but could it have been a peanut? They normally die young, but normally a lot earlier then this.


----------



## Meena (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my bun after only having him 8 days and I was devastated. I did everything by the book and keep looking into everything I did, because my main instinct is to blame myself but I've been told by other people he was probably sick when I got him and it just wasn't apparent. Hugs to you and your girlfriend how awful


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry I cant offer anymore advice than what has been given. I recently read through this page which I found quite interesting. CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - Study into Premature Rabbit Deaths

I recently lost my girl and although she was nearly 6 it was so unexpected.they are very quiet animals and hide many symptoms of being unwell


----------

